# Acoustic sources



## timprebble (Nov 15, 2018)

I've spent the last month or two experimenting with a pair of vintage Ludwig Timpani, capturing some really interesting deep resonance using Sennheiser MKH8020 omni mics overhead (10Hz-60k) and some amazing Superball friction mallets from the Czech Republic - have a listen!


----------



## Werewoof (Dec 24, 2018)

*bump
*
Just logged in after a long time away. Stumbled upon this.

Waaaay cool. I especially love the sounds at 0:44, and 1:08.


----------



## Fredeke (Jan 28, 2019)

Congratulations !


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 12, 2019)

very cool


----------



## timprebble (Mar 14, 2019)

my current obsession:


----------



## timprebble (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 14, 2019)

Is this a Hans Reichel daxophone? I've always wondered where to buy one...


----------



## timprebble (Mar 14, 2019)

givemenoughrope said:


> Is this a Hans Reichel daxophone? I've always wondered where to buy one...



it is indeed, there are a few people who make & sell them online...
mine came from instrument builder in Italy

I'm experimenting with laser cutting using different materials for the tongues... also replacing contact mic in the body with a higher quality one, and mounting an MKH8050 mic inside it too - chasing deeper frequencies!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 14, 2019)

Can I bribe you to make an extra one? Any thoughts on adding springs?


----------



## Fredeke (Mar 26, 2019)

timprebble said:


> my current obsession:


Waw! I didn't know that instrument. I understand your obsession... As a synthesizer geek, this makes me want to go acoustic right away 

But what's with the alphabet ? And is it supposed to be played with a bow, originally ? Is it a traditional japanese instrument or some new concept ? I'd like to know more.


----------



## timprebble (Mar 26, 2019)

givemenoughrope said:


> Can I bribe you to make an extra one? Any thoughts on adding springs?




I did some fairly deep exploration with springs a while ago....




I wouldn't add springs to a Daxophone myself as I want singular pure sounds
for use eg for creature vocals etc in film sound design...
So apart from the daxophone I bought, I am in the process of building a larger scale
version with hopefully deeper resonance & pitch...

FWIW Morfbeats make some nifty composite instruments with springs attached to resonating body
https://www.morfbeats.com


----------



## timprebble (Mar 26, 2019)

Fredeke said:


> Waw! I didn't know that instrument. I understand your obsession... As a synthesizer geek, this makes me want to go acoustic right away
> 
> But what's with the alphabet ? And is it supposed to be played with a bow, originally ? Is it a traditional japanese instrument or some new concept ? I'd like to know more.




The person who invented the Daxophone was Hans Reichel (1949–2011)
His old site is here, which explains lots (its a frustrating flash based site)

http://www.daxo.de

He developed hundreds of tongues and created that font
so others could use it to make his tongues...

Yes, played with a bow...
Its not Japanese, its just that video gives best example of someone demonstrating its range

Its really just a resonating body with detachable tongue which is bowed
with variation created using the 'dax' which has frets on one side
and is smooth on the other...
Applying it to the tongue while bowing means you have some control over pitch


More info here:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daxophone


----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 26, 2019)

That video is great. Is that a slinky at 0:21? Just bought one bc of a post where someone used one as a spring reverb.


----------



## timprebble (Mar 26, 2019)

givemenoughrope said:


> That video is great. Is that a slinky at 0:21? Just bought one bc of a post where someone used one as a spring reverb.



yes indeed, its a slinky stretched out with a Barcus Berry contact mic attached to it...
You can get quite a range of dynamic sounds from them, depending how you hit/bow them
and whether they are hanging freely or if attached at both ends


----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 26, 2019)

timprebble said:


> yes indeed, its a slinky stretched out with a Barcus Berry contact mic attached to it...
> You can get quite a range of dynamic sounds from them, depending how you hit/bow them
> and whether they are hanging freely or if attached at both ends


My wife is going to love this...


----------



## Fredeke (Mar 28, 2019)

@timprebble : it's an incredible instrument !


----------



## timprebble (Apr 8, 2019)

from my most recent recording experiments...
library release later this week


----------



## Fredeke (Apr 9, 2019)

timprebble said:


> from my most recent recording experiments...
> library release later this week



Looks and sounds like you had a lot of fun. 
Please post a link after releasing.


----------



## timprebble (Apr 12, 2019)

The new HISSandaROAR sound effects library is now released 
15GB of 192khz THUNDER SHEET recordings from a choir of 14
(use coupon code WARP for a 33 % discount, expires April 20th)
https://hissandaroar.com/v3/soundlibrary/sd038-thunder-sheet/


----------



## timprebble (May 4, 2019)

upcycled industrial clothes rack + old vibraphone bars
stage 2 = CV controllable motor + Polyend robo mallets


----------



## timprebble (May 4, 2019)

also from recent experiments & recording...


----------



## JEPA (May 5, 2019)

you are really passionate with your sound search! Did you make already the four(5, 6,7) elements?

- water (i saw your library liquids)
- earth (rocks, sand, ground, earthquake)
- air (wind, human, breeze, etc.)
- fire (so much)
- metal
- wood
- aether... energy, electricity (tesla coils) http://zeusaphone.com https://www.youtube.com/user/zeusaphone


----------



## timprebble (May 5, 2019)

Thats a really nice idea/approach, thanks @JEPA 
And perfect name for a collection of libraries!

I've definitely thought about a fire library, as years ago I recorded someone for a 3D Cirque De Soilel film who performed with fire pois & they were really beautiful sounds.... I have always meant to do more with them...

The other categories I have existing libraries already, but one thing I have learned is that the deeper you go, the more complex & interesting the possibilities become. It wont be news to anyone here, but acoustic sounds whether from instruments, props or nature are so beautifully rich & complex.... I do own a studio full of synths, large modular etc and love those sounds too, but nature provides the most beautiful sounds imho...




JEPA said:


> you are really passionate with your sound search! Did you make already the four(5, 6,7) elements?
> 
> - water (i saw your library liquids)
> - earth (rocks, sand, ground, earthquake)
> ...


----------



## JEPA (May 5, 2019)

timprebble said:


> And perfect name for a collection of libraries!


i wanted to propose the name as a bundle, but you would yourself come to it!


----------



## JEPA (May 5, 2019)

timprebble said:


> I do own a studio full of synths, large modular etc and love those sounds too, but nature provides the most beautiful sounds imho...


you could try one first "hybrid" library...


----------



## timprebble (May 8, 2019)

new library release tomorrow...


----------



## timprebble (Jun 5, 2019)

Wind recording method 1:







Wind recording method 2 - old school!


----------



## timprebble (Jun 19, 2019)

Making Of vid for new HISSandaROAR Library release tomorrow!
AMB015 WIND IN TREES
Multitrack Forest + Spot Wind Elements + Wind Machine


----------



## timprebble (Jul 22, 2019)

new library release this week, to celebrate New Zealand banning single use plastic bags


----------



## JEPA (Jul 22, 2019)

timprebble said:


> new library release this week, to celebrate New Zealand banning single use plastic bags



some Luftballons?


----------



## timprebble (Aug 7, 2019)

Tuning the wind...


----------



## timprebble (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## timprebble (Oct 7, 2019)

my eBow army


----------



## wst3 (Oct 8, 2019)

I'm waiting... patiently!


----------



## timprebble (Nov 17, 2019)

Almost there - release this week!


----------



## timprebble (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## timprebble (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## timprebble (Dec 17, 2019)

An end of year #HISSandaROAR video and a free mini 24bit 192kHz sound library 
going out to our mail list tomorrow. 



Join HISSandaROAR mail list here: 




__





Hiss and a Roar


Hiss and a Roar Email Forms



eepurl.com


----------



## rotho (Dec 24, 2019)

timprebble said:


>




this is awesome stuff and has set me off thinking about all kinds of things!


----------



## timprebble (Jan 29, 2020)

Was enjoying my next library video backwards, 
so here it is... backwards!



Will post the forwards version next week when new library is released


----------



## timprebble (Feb 6, 2020)

New library is now released
https://hissandaroar.com/v3/soundlibrary/sd042-pipe-rez

And that video, forwards:


----------



## timprebble (Mar 13, 2020)

release next week!


----------



## rotho (Mar 15, 2020)

That’s very cool


----------



## rotho (May 21, 2020)

This is my fav thread ever on VIC


----------



## timprebble (May 25, 2020)

hah thanks, here is another...


----------



## timprebble (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## timprebble (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## rotho (Aug 15, 2020)

hey @timprebble do you have any recommendations on how to get daxophones?


----------



## timprebble (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## timprebble (Aug 17, 2020)

rotho said:


> hey @timprebble do you have any recommendations on how to get daxophones?


Build one? Buy one?
There are plenty of instructions and people who make them online....
Research, research, research!


----------



## Pier (Aug 17, 2020)

timprebble said:


>




So that's how they do it in films!


----------



## rotho (Aug 18, 2020)

timprebble said:


> Build one? Buy one?
> There are plenty of instructions and people who make them online....
> Research, research, research!



Yeh I have, the only place I've found to buy them is here : http://dfiction.com/store/
I just thought you might have a recommendation of where you got yours? or did you build them?


----------



## timprebble (Aug 18, 2020)

I had tongues laser cut by Ponoko, using the font that the person who originally invented the Dax released. You will have found that in your searches. I commissioned someone to build a Daxophone and Dax for me, without contact mics built in, as I have better contact mics that the cheapy piezos that are usually used...


----------



## benmrx (Aug 18, 2020)

That slime vocal video is absolutely amazing!!!!


----------



## rotho (Aug 19, 2020)

timprebble said:


> I had tongues laser cut by Ponoko, using the font that the person who originally invented the Dax released. You will have found that in your searches. I commissioned someone to build a Daxophone and Dax for me, without contact mics built in, as I have better contact mics that the cheapy piezos that are usually used...


thanks!


----------



## wst3 (Aug 19, 2020)

you know you are killing my bank account!

Love the slime library!!


----------



## timprebble (Sep 15, 2020)

Recorded an interesting prop today!


----------



## timprebble (Oct 27, 2020)

FX008 LIMESTONE QUARRY - new release!


----------



## timprebble (Oct 27, 2020)

FX007 SLIME MOVES - new release... is gross!!


**


----------



## timprebble (Dec 21, 2020)

sprinkler recordings inspired by Steve Reich


----------



## timprebble (Jan 19, 2021)

https://hissandaroar.com/v3/soundlibrary/sd046-foil


----------



## timprebble (Feb 24, 2021)

So I've been recording GLASS sound FX for the last month and a week or so ago asked on social media for suggestions as to glass sounds that people have trouble finding... I ended up getting so many great requests that I had to split the library into two separate libraries!

The first SD047 Unusual Glass FX is due for release tomorrow, 
with SD048 Practical Glass FX due for release on Mar 4th

Here is a quick taste of the Unusual Glass FX:


----------



## Manfred (Feb 24, 2021)

timprebble said:


> I've spent the last month or two experimenting with a pair of vintage Ludwig Timpani, capturing some really interesting deep resonance using Sennheiser MKH8020 omni mics overhead (10Hz-60k) and some amazing Superball friction mallets from the Czech Republic - have a listen!



Fantastic


----------



## timprebble (Feb 25, 2021)

Manfred said:


> Fantastic


Thanks! The new library is released now:









SD047 GLASS Unusual FX | HISSandaROAR







hissandaroar.com






In answer to your other post about When to buy sound libraries, I am writing a blog post in response and will link to it when its finished. It is deeply enmeshed with philosophy & my own experience as a film sound designer & supervising sound editor (I don't work on games) - I started as a trainee sound FX editor in 1991 after attending Film School. 25 years and 40+ feature films later my personal library has over 600k sounds, many recorded myself but I also like to support indie sound library companies, rather than corporate ventures.

The way most indie companies work is when they release a new library they offer a short term 'early bird' discount, but this is often only provided to people on their mail list as a reward for loyalty etc... Most companies also have occasional sales. Marketing ideas like BLACK FRIDAY don't exist outside USA (although some support it for their US customers) As HISSandaROAR I only have one sale per year for our birthday in August...

But for any company, if you are considering purchasing multiple libraries then it is worth contacting them & asking for a discounted quote. Most will be happy to help.


----------



## timprebble (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## timprebble (Mar 7, 2021)

Augmented listening....


----------



## timprebble (Mar 11, 2021)

I hadn't seen this video of an IR library of Tube and Pipes, added to Altiverb!


----------



## timprebble (May 15, 2021)

A metal gate that sounds like massive guitar feedback!


----------



## timprebble (May 15, 2021)

Geothermal Mudpool x Hydrophones


----------



## timprebble (May 28, 2021)

Doing some more strange rain recording.... This time I am trying the waterphones on their side, for more direct hits on their tines... And the vintage milk cans are acting like resonators for the steel pan drums... It is quite mesmerizing, listening in real time, switching between pairs of mics... 
Naturally performed granular metal rain


----------



## timprebble (May 29, 2021)

This morning's strange rain recording = six vintage gas tanks with a LOM Usi Pro microphone in each one... Six channels of synchronus granular metal rain!


----------



## timprebble (Jun 17, 2021)

STRANGE RAIN library released now
https://hissandaroar.com/v3/soundlibrary/amb018-strange-rain/


----------



## timprebble (Jun 25, 2021)

One thing leads to another... Aeolian buzz harp!


----------



## zoixx (Jun 30, 2021)

Thanks for sharing! I found the rain samples really interesting. Especially the small pipe ones.


----------



## timprebble (Jun 30, 2021)

Dancing metal at half speed


----------



## timprebble (Jul 9, 2021)

Bowing very long wires, recording with Trance Audio Inducer contact mics... 
Right wire is 30 metres long/100ft Left wire 25metres/80ft 
Real speed, then half speed...


----------



## timprebble (Jul 21, 2021)

New Organic UI Sound Library release tomorrow: BLOCKS & BONES, CLAVES & STONES


----------



## timprebble (Aug 11, 2021)

*HISSandaROAR 11th Birthday Sale has now started!* 
50% off every sound library for the rest of August
All sound libraries now have UCS metadata (also now available via SoundMiner cloud)
COMPLETE 97 is also on Sale via shipped HD or Download

https://hissandaroar.com

#sounddesign #gameaudio 

Thanks to Murphy for putting up with my microphones!


----------



## Databroth (Aug 12, 2021)

timprebble said:


> STRANGE RAIN library released now
> https://hissandaroar.com/v3/soundlibrary/amb018-strange-rain/



Do you have any good recommendations for alternatives to the lom USI pro? I've been waiting to grab a pair for a year now and kinda would rather start recording rather than wait much longer

also i've been reading you do film sound or sound fx for film "vs music"
how necessary are stereo recordings vs mono in your opinion?


----------



## timprebble (Aug 13, 2021)

Databroth said:


> Do you have any good recommendations for alternatives to the lom USI pro? I've been waiting to grab a pair for a year now and kinda would rather start recording rather than wait much longer
> 
> also i've been reading you do film sound or sound fx for film "vs music"
> how necessary are stereo recordings vs mono in your opinion?


hi
There is a thread on Lines forum where they discuss alternatives to the Usi Pro - 









Portable Audio Recorders (Q&A, share experiences)


There’s already some discussion about this on the field recording thread, but I feel like a lof ot that is getting lost, plus not everybody might be interested in one of these to do field recording. So I think it’s time to create a new thread for it. Let me start by sharing my experience with...




llllllll.co






ie same mic capsule as Usi Pro but packaged by a different company. So it is a slightly cheaper option and they are available. Make sure you get wind protection of some kind as wind will ruin your recordings otherwise. 

"The Clippys are supposed to be very close to Usi Pros - they use the same Primo capsule and are well made. You can get both mini jack / plug-in power and XLR versions and matched pair as well. A lot of people seem to recommend those as a close alternative in both price and quality when Jonas doesn’t have the Usi Pro in stock."









Clippy EM272Z1 Mono Microphone - micbooster.com


A clip-on lavalier microphone using the superb low noise, high sensitivity Primo EM272 omni capsule Rugged black anodized aluminium enclosure, metal grid, tough metal clip and 1 metre of thin flexible screened cable To use with a smartphone you can use a TRS to TRRS Microphone Adapter or a Smart...




micbooster.com





check whether you want XLR or those tiny 3.5mm plug
they need phantom power so make sure your recorder provides power to XLR or minijack.


----------



## timprebble (Aug 13, 2021)

Databroth said:


> Do you have any good recommendations for alternatives to the lom USI pro? I've been waiting to grab a pair for a year now and kinda would rather start recording rather than wait much longer
> 
> also i've been reading you do film sound or sound fx for film "vs music"
> how necessary are stereo recordings vs mono in your opinion?


re stereo vs mono,
there is a running gag when people ask such questions that the answer is always "it depends"
but it does completely depend on what you are recording.

For example: ambiences would want to be in stereo (unless its a room tone for behind dialogue)
Spaced omnis sound great so a pair of Usi Pro or equivalent mean you can eg go into forest or city or wherever and record stereo ambiences...
I wrote an article about my approach to recording and editing AMBIENCES for film here:


Ambiences for Film – Music of Sound



But another example: a door open and close.
If you think about how the sound will be used in a film mix, many sounds are what's termed point source ie the door is onscreen and its sound will be panned & placed to originate from that point source. In this case, a mono recording is perfectly useful, but again it depends on specifics eg if you were recording a door open and close, wide inside a church then you would want stereo to capture the space & reverb etc... And likely would want to record it close up and then wide too.

For things like say a specific vehicle or car pass - stereo can be useful but so also is a mono recording with a shotgun mic that moves to follow the action (keeping the car sound 'on mic') and will be panned to match onscreen movement later.

SO a general rule of thumb:
- how does it sound in reality? Before you turn your recorder on, sue your ears to analyse what you are hearing. Are you hearing movement cues/acoustics which encourage you to record stereo?
- how will the sound be used? as stereo will it help create feeling of space and/or movement (a cinema screen is 40ft across) or will it be used as a point source and panning a mono recording may be more useful.
- its better to have a recording than no recording, so if mono is all that's available to you it IS still very useful. "The best camera is the one you have with you" Same for recorder & mics.


----------



## Databroth (Aug 13, 2021)

timprebble said:


> hi
> There is a thread on Lines forum where they discuss alternatives to the Usi Pro -
> 
> 
> ...


thank you, I will check these out and read through this forum, out of curiosity how important do you feel stereo recordings are for your work?

in my mind I'd want a mono sample as I'd want to place it within the stereo field, but maybe I'm mistaken in how audio for movies would be done


----------



## timprebble (Aug 13, 2021)

Databroth said:


> thank you, I will check these out and read through this forum, out of curiosity how important do you feel stereo recordings are for your work?
> 
> in my mind I'd want a mono sample as I'd want to place it within the stereo field, but maybe I'm mistaken in how audio for movies would be done


Did you read my second reply - it answered your Q re stereo vs mono - just above your last reply


----------



## Databroth (Aug 14, 2021)

timprebble said:


> Did you read my second reply - it answered your Q re stereo vs mono - just above your last reply


oh man I'm sorry, I didn't see that, it was on the next page

ok that was exactly what I assumed actually
recording a needle dropping in stereo would essentially place the "camera" right at the needle
but recording it in mono would allow the sound artist to place it in the 3d space wherever they wanted

in a sense, obviously they could always sum to mono
but yeah, that makes sense with spaces being stereo

I guess it never hurts to do a stereo recording if you can

I think I will attempt to record in stereo if at all possible, because in reality my sounds will be tailored for music, but that gives me a bit of freedom to buy a nicer mono mic instead of always grabbing a stereo pair

thank you so much, I've done some acoustic recording, but I want to do more


----------



## timprebble (Aug 14, 2021)

Databroth said:


> oh man I'm sorry, I didn't see that, it was on the next page




My very first recording experiences were all mono - borrowing a Nagra 4.2 (mono 1/4" tape) and using a Sennhesier MKH416 shotgun mic with it.... Did some great recordings with it & always transferred the sounds recorded at 15ips (real speed) then 7.5ips (half speed) then 3.75ips (1/4 speed) & then would reverse the tape and mess around listening to it all backwards...

Years later I got a Tascam DAP-1 portable DAT machine (working on The Frighteners we did a bulk buy) and I also managed to buy my own 416, so I would borrow that second 416 and it is a seriously fun way to record, with a shotgun mic in each hand!! (if you have a recorder, its worth renting or borrowing a shotgun mic, to get some experience with them)

With a shotgun mic in each hand the stereo image can be as wide as you like, but I also discovered how much fun it is to record something dual mono i.e. forget the stereo image & try to find an interesting sound on the right, and another interesting sound on the left - discretely different sounds but related.... 

I also have a vivid memory of lying down in a forest, with a shotgun mic in each hand and closing my eyes & just listening, feeling like I have HUGE EARS.... Very relaxing until a bird swooped me & almost gave me a panic attack, as it felt like it flew very close & through my head! It was actually quite a way from me lol


----------



## timprebble (Aug 19, 2021)

Been making some wild sounds with these props for CONTACT MIC THREE library, due for release next week...


----------



## timprebble (Aug 26, 2021)

CONTACT MIC THREE Library released!
50% off until end of the sale on Sept 1
https://hissandaroar.com/v3/soundlibrary/sd049-contact-mic-three/


----------



## timprebble (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## timprebble (Nov 27, 2021)

10 hours of recordings on my timeline & still more to do...
for HISSandaROAR FOLIAGE library


----------



## timprebble (Dec 17, 2021)

#sounddesign PSA
*Late last night I recorded the HISSandaROAR 2021 Xmas Present!*
Some interesting new sounds will be delivered to the mail list next week…
Join here:
http://eepurl.com/j5ZL


----------



## timprebble (Dec 20, 2021)

*HISSandaROAR 2021 XMAS PRESENT Preview*




*Download links will be sent to the Mail List on December 22nd 2021,
with a reminder sent January 6th 2022. 
Join the HISSandaROAR mail list **HERE*


----------



## timprebble (Jan 12, 2022)

Stoked to release first new HISSandaROAR #soundlibrary for 2022: 


https://hissandaroar.com/v3/soundlibrary/sd050-foliage/
SD050 FOLIAGE = 11Gb of tree, branch, plant, bush, vege movements.



*Recorded across two seasons of winter & spring, this new library includes:*
leafy branch moves, hits, swishes, passbys, breaks
palm, fern and flax movement
pine, wattle, kawa kawa leafy branch manipulation
corn rustles and movement
sustained ambience sweeteners
small scale leaf and twig movement flaps
fresh rhubarb and zucchini leaves, and dead autumn leaves
grass gouges, scrapes, footsteps and scuffs
slingshot bullet whizzes into bushes and ricochets from trees
clay clod and dirt throw into bushes
branch and log hits & drops


----------



## muratkayi (Feb 3, 2022)

I am in love with every single one of your posts in this thread!
Off to check your website.

Just wonderful


----------



## timprebble (Feb 3, 2022)

muratkayi said:


> I am in love with every single one of your posts in this thread!
> Off to check your website.
> 
> Just wonderful


Thanks for the kind words 

It's funny, but I cannot edit video if i don't like the music. 
That FOLIAGE vid had completely different music on first edit & I wasn't enjoying it. Switched back into muso mode & started over, found something I liked and video editing was fun again!
Not news to anyone on this site, but ahhhh the power of music & sound!


----------



## muratkayi (Feb 3, 2022)

I realized last year that the biggest efforts are not leading anywhere worthwhile if there's no joy in the process itself. So a resounding yes to that observation from me.


----------



## timprebble (Feb 3, 2022)

muratkayi said:


> I realized last year that the biggest efforts are not leading anywhere worthwhile if there's no joy in the process itself. So a resounding yes to that observation from me.


I suspect that is also the source of procrastination! Of course some parts of the work may not be 'fun' per se, but as long as they lead to somewhere inspiring, then procrastination doesn't (hopefully) get a look in!

I feel so stupid at times, putting off some simple annoying tasks for weeks... And then when I finally get to it, it only takes 5 minutes! lol


----------



## muratkayi (Feb 3, 2022)

I am kinda learning this stuff while renovating my flat/appartment right now. Where I used to think "ah, gotta fix that someday soon...ish" I now just head off into the basement, get tools, fix that spot and it feels so good. These things are second nature to others, but I had to learn them late in my life. And it slowly but steadily branches out into other aspects of my life.

Back onto your work and this thread: just yesterday I stopped my girlfriend from opening a can of yoghurt, because the sound it made the time before just was so beautiful. And she had to wait until I got my recorder. And then it was totally non-spectacular and I had a look like a kid who dropped their ice-cream, hahaha.
Anyway, I decided then, that I need to record more sounds I like in everyday life and then stumbled across your thread here, and watched all the videos and it's been so inspiring. Thanks for that! I haven't felt like that in a long time and now I think I wanna not only haphazardly go and record an odd sound...I should make a list of sets of sounds and then go and play!

Really looking forward to that!


----------



## timprebble (Feb 3, 2022)

muratkayi said:


> I am kinda learning this stuff while renovating my flat/appartment right now. Where I used to think "ah, gotta fix that someday soon...ish" I now just head off into the basement, get tools, fix that spot and it feels so good. These things are second nature to others, but I had to learn them late in my life. And it slowly but steadily branches out into other aspects of my life.
> 
> Back onto your work and this thread: just yesterday I stopped my girlfriend from opening a can of yoghurt, because the sound it made the time before just was so beautiful. And she had to wait until I got my recorder. And then it was totally non-spectacular and I had a look like a kid who dropped their ice-cream, hahaha.
> Anyway, I decided then, that I need to record more sounds I like in everyday life and then stumbled across your thread here, and watched all the videos and it's been so inspiring. Thanks for that! I haven't felt like that in a long time and now I think I wanna not only haphazardly go and record an odd sound...I should make a list of sets of sounds and then go and play!
> ...


Ages ago (2013) I ran a competition where I asked people to record the most interesting sounds they could, but limited to some very basic props eg an apple, a soda can, a pencil, a cardboard box, a rubber band & their hands etc... Some of the sounds were so great!! I'll find a link as I uploaded the best/winners to soundcloud. Super inspiring!

Playlist is here:


entry rules were here:


HISSandaROAR Field Recording Competition Launch – Music of Sound



I have a similar idea for a competition coming up, I'll post it here when it starts!


----------



## muratkayi (Feb 4, 2022)

This is awesome. Scuse me, I need to go and subscribe to your mailing list.


----------



## timprebble (Feb 22, 2022)

Peizothing x Bass shaker x Contact Mic feedback!
Vid next week...


----------



## timprebble (Feb 22, 2022)

it sounds far stranger than it loooks!


----------



## timprebble (Mar 3, 2022)

I shared this on Twitter - still kinda of blown away by it!

I've slowly been working on a project to build a BELL PIANO. 
After collecting for a few years this is where I am at, approx 25 bells.






This week I managed to win an auction for a collection that looked like it would fill in some gaps in the range... When I paid for them I mentioned why I wanted them.. The owner shipped them... and they arrived this morning...







But the box seemed really heavy for the 12 bells I bought... 
When I opened it up, guess what was inside? 
ALL OF THIS!! (well, not the Timpani) like 70 bells!!!







Now I'm negotiating with the daughter of the seller, to pay more, or send some goodies etc as a reward for such extreme generosity! And I will immortalise the collection as a BELL PIANO virtual sampler instrument, and via spectral freezes a BELL DRONE PIANO, and will credit the original collector!

Totally unexpected - it would have taken me another decade to amass this collection myself!
Time for these bells to meet my Sanken CUX100k microphones!


----------



## timprebble (Mar 14, 2022)

New HISSandaROAR library just released:
SD051 PARTICLE FEEDBACK
https://hissandaroar.com/v3/soundlibrary/sd051-feedback/


----------



## timprebble (Mar 25, 2022)

The Rhythm of Raindrops: a #SoundDesign Challenge

Win a free copy of the next HISSandaROAR library





THE RHYTHM OF RAINDROPS – SOUND DESIGN CHALLENGE | HISSandaROAR







hissandaroar.com


----------



## timprebble (Apr 13, 2022)

new HISSandaROAR library just released:
*AMB019 RAIN RHYTHMS*
https://hissandaroar.com/v3/soundlibrary/amb019-rain-rhythms/

This library is a crossover between an ambience library and a polyrhythmic pattern library!
Selected from 14 hours of multitrack recordings of rain drips onto deeply resonant metal props… 

Congrats to all of the entries in the sound design challenge. 
Free copies of new library have been sent to you now.


----------



## timprebble (Apr 21, 2022)

Lovely article about my strange obsessions:








Hiss and a Roar: Tim Prebble’s Vault of Sonic Inspiration – Sonic Field







sonicfield.org


----------



## timprebble (May 19, 2022)

*SD052 SOFA SMASH*
https://hissandaroar.com/v3/soundlibrary/sd052-sofa-smash/




*UFX017 LEATHER JACKET*
https://hissandaroar.com/v3/soundlibrary/ufx017-leather-jacket/


----------



## timprebble (Jun 2, 2022)

I just released a four hour album of processed field recordings on Bandcamp:
*HISSandaROAR EDITION 002 - RAIN PATTERNS*

RAIN PATTERNS involves one 30 minute recording of raindrops on metal drums,
and 8 versions processed (using harmonic resonators, tuned verb, multitap delay etc)
And also analysed & reperformed by Polyend Percussion Robots, on gongs, timpani & rototom.



If you prefer streaming, here is a copy on SoundCloud

A brief 'Making Of' vid:



Original recording 5th February 2022
Sound Devices 788T Recorder
Sennheiser MKH80X0 Microphones

Processed and mixed May 2022
Avid ProTools, Mutable Instruments Rings x3, Beads,
Tritek Moodal, Cytomic The Drop, Serato Pitch ‘n Time,
K-Devices TTAP, Zynaptiq Adaptiverb and 2C Audio Aether.
Analysis via Celemony Melodyne and Unfiltered Audio G8.
Reperformed by Polyend PercPro Percussion Robots
Vietnamese Gongs x2, and Norman Gadd Gong
Timpani x2, and Rototom.


----------



## timprebble (Jun 4, 2022)

Recording fireworks underwater with hydrophones = a fun Saturday!


----------



## timprebble (Jun 23, 2022)

Not so acoustic... sumimasen!
comparing SOMA Ether with LOM Elektrosluch 3+ and Elektrouši extended sensors


----------



## timprebble (Jul 18, 2022)

Further to my EMF experiments, testing these sensors with a Plasma Ball

*LOM Elektrosluch 3+*
https://store.lom.audio/collections...products/elektrosluch-3?variant=4542168268832

*SOMA Ether*
https://somasynths.com/ether/

*LOM Priezor*
https://store.lom.audio/collections/elektrosluch-accessories/products/priezor?variant=5859618062368




I deeply admire the ethos of LOM, making their work open source.
I'm currently building a pair of Preizor sensors....

LOM at Github
https://github.com/LOM-instruments


















Assembled, now to wind the coils...


----------



## timprebble (Sep 6, 2022)

This sounds colossal!!

Revisiting today with my Sanken CUX100k mics


----------



## Pier (Sep 6, 2022)

Love the logo on the truck 😂


----------



## timprebble (Oct 20, 2022)

THE CLAW
https://hissandaroar.com/v3/soundlibrary/sd054-the-claw/


----------



## timprebble (Nov 14, 2022)

New HISSandaROAR library just released: SD055 BINZASARA
Extracting sound FX from traditional Japanese percussion instruments

https://hissandaroar.com/v3/soundlibrary/sd055-binzasara/


----------



## timprebble (Nov 22, 2022)

Got to love an effects pedal with a LIQUID METAL setting!


----------



## Pier (Nov 22, 2022)

timprebble said:


> Got to love an effects pedal with a LIQUID METAL setting!


I've heard of Liquid Drum & Bass but never Liquid Metal lol


----------



## timprebble (Nov 22, 2022)

Pier said:


> I've heard of Liquid Drum & Bass but never Liquid Metal lol



Imma collect the whole set!


----------



## timprebble (Dec 1, 2022)

New HISSandaROAR Sound FX Library just released:

*SD056 WOOD MOVES aka the Timbre of Timber!*

https://hissandaroar.com/v3/soundlibrary/sd056-wood-moves/


----------



## timprebble (Dec 18, 2022)

Fun recording session yesterday:







This is a location called Echo Point - when I first visited here 15 years ago, there was a sign saying ‘ECHO POINT - startling echo heard here!’
The next time the sign was gone and I wasn’t 100% sure I was in the right spot, so this time I was determined… The gravel track into the estuary is so people can launch their boats into that tidal stream (its part of a massive estuary)
I recorded hand claps and also Hyoshigi and they triggered the echos a bit but I also had a starter pistol with me and fired 12 shots at 2 distances, and the echos almost ripple/peel like thunder!
Recordered 32/192 MixPre10 with 8 channels: 8040x2, 8020x2, 70x2 and CUX100kx2, can’t wait to process & compare IRs!

This is from 15 years ago (recording with a SD722 and Sanken CSS5 stereo mic)


----------

